# Meet the renegade who’s teaching the world to fix totaled Teslas



## Ingineer

https://www.fastcompany.com/90209541/meet-the-renegade-whos-teaching-the-world-to-fix-totaled-teslas


----------



## PNWmisty

Why do you get so many white ones?


----------



## Ingineer

White is popular, and also sells better. But when buying salvage, sometimes you take what you get!


----------



## pjfw8

Great story! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## 96s46p

Nice! So can we crowdfund you to make a full electrical diagram released under CC BY-NC-SA or similar?


----------



## Ingineer

Just give it some time, eventually the official Tesla one will leak just as it did for S/X.


----------



## 96s46p

I hope so, but waiting is no fun. I'm just talking about harness diagram with wire color and pin number. Not identifying all the signals. We can crowdsource that. Few hundred wires should not take long. If you made a video where you just read out the wire colors of each branch and connector in order we could probably use voice to text and generate the diagram programmatically.


----------



## Ingineer

I estimate this would take 40-80 hours to do accurately. I don't think you realize how many signals there are.


----------



## 96s46p

Yeah I may have been lowballing it in my head. How many nodes would you estimate in the harness diagram? 3000? So if we say it would take on average 5 seconds to describe a node that's 4 hours. Still quite a task, maybe not worthwhile.


----------



## c2c

Ingineer said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90209541/meet-the-renegade-whos-teaching-the-world-to-fix-totaled-teslas


The article misses a new car selling point.
I showed my buddy, the doctor/hospital administrator, my week-old model 3. His biggest obstacle to purchasing is Tesla's longevity. He buys; next day Tesla closes; following day his model 3 becomes a brick. So maybe Ingineer isn't spinning new updates, but there could be system recoveries. 
A source code escrow might be good for all.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Ingineer said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90209541/meet-the-renegade-whos-teaching-the-world-to-fix-totaled-teslas


I think it's so cool that someone outside of Tesla has so much knowledge about these cars. Thanks for all the great videos and all your hard work! Here is my dream though......

5-10 years down the road when solid state batteries are a thing and you can recharge in 5 minutes for 600 miles of range (okay, I know that is way too optimistic but stay with me here). I'm really hoping someone who knows what they are doing (read @Ingineer ) will offer a replacement pack for the Model 3 with a kit that makes the current battery a huge Powerwall for the house!

I'm sure with the penthouse integrated it would probably not be worth the trouble but hey, a guy should have a dream!


----------



## raptor

@Ingineer Congrats, I've been following you for a long time. Your skills/talent are truly amazing!

Any way we can entice you to build a nice battery/UPS kit that's safe in the model 3? Many of us want dash cams that run 24/7.


----------

